# Giant snail



## bikerchicspain (Sep 30, 2011)

Got giant sanils in at work,
They were pretty small when i got them but they have now grown,
they seem to eat a hell of alot, does anyone know anything about this other shelled creature, apart from they crap too much and stink!!!


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 30, 2011)

Wish there were pics, I would like to see what a giant snail looks like...


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 30, 2011)

HAHA! I don't know a damn thing about them, but I do know that was funny!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Sep 30, 2011)

I will go and take pics now, They are still small(ish) they grow to the size of your hand.. will put pics on when i get home!!


----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2011)

They are illegal here, so most of us have no experience with them. Love to see some pics though. They sound pretty interesting.


----------



## Claireabbo (Sep 30, 2011)

i want to see this giant snail!


----------



## ascott (Sep 30, 2011)

Kinda glad they are not permitted here  Could you imagine a big hand sized one chomping in the yard....ewwww....What do you do with them? I don't mean to sound dumb but really don't know what their purpose is...pet, food source, strictly pest?


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 30, 2011)

HERE'S WHAT YOU DO WITH THEM!!!  HAHAHA!!!
http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/cat/662/



ascott said:


> Kinda glad they are not permitted here  Could you imagine a big hand sized one chomping in the yard....ewwww....What do you do with them? I don't mean to sound dumb but really don't know what their purpose is...pet, food source, strictly pest?


----------



## Laura (Sep 30, 2011)

are they legal there? why did you get them?


----------



## Tom (Sep 30, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> HERE'S WHAT YOU DO WITH THEM!!!  HAHAHA!!!
> http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/cat/662/




Okay Mr. Insensitive to other peoples beloved pets...

You know there are people out there who would love to eat your torts, right?


----------



## ascott (Sep 30, 2011)

okay.....ewwwwwww, I would rather see them in a snail garden than chopped up like that.....did I already say, ewwwwwwwww......when I said food source I was referring to food for tortoise who need protein....not on a platter....oh yeah, eewwwwwwwwww


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 30, 2011)

Tom, they would have to kill me 1st!!! Grrrr......!!!!!! 



Tom said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > HERE'S WHAT YOU DO WITH THEM!!!  HAHAHA!!!
> ...


----------



## ascott (Sep 30, 2011)

You guys are silly....snails and tortoise are quite happy in the garden....shhh, don't let any of them know we are talking about such things.... LOL


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 30, 2011)

Snails I don't mind so much... Slugs, on the other hand, make me wanna puke!!! They're like mobile boogers!!! Bleh!!!! [/align]


----------



## ascott (Sep 30, 2011)

Okay so Anthony, I laughed so hard I have tears.... "mobile boogers"...you just gave away that you are around kids alot....LOL...love it, sounds like our house language....LOL...still giggling...


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 30, 2011)

Yep, you guessed it. Middle school ELA teacher. Off today b/c of the Holiday. 



ascott said:


> Okay so Anthony, I laughed so hard I have tears.... "mobile boogers"...you just gave away that you are around kids alot....LOL...love it, sounds like our house language....LOL...still giggling...


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 8, 2011)

LOl.
I got given them by a customer, 20 of the bloody things, Here is what i know they eat too much and **** even more, 

Now the hubby has got his pc goin again i will post pics, They are interesting to watch,

Tom you would never want to eat a snail, after seeing what i have seen, they must be full of ****, because all they do is eat and pooooo and they stink..


----------



## blafiriravt (Oct 8, 2011)

Mobile boogers! HAHAHAHA    Not a fan of slugs myself. Would love to see what a giant snail looks like though!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2011)

bikerchicspain said:


> , Here is what i know they eat too much and *stuff* even more,



Gotta love our auto-correct feature! But I think we all get your meaning!!


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 8, 2011)

''Mobile boogers!'' :') 
made me pee!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Oct 8, 2011)

emysemys said:


> bikerchicspain said:
> 
> 
> > , Here is what i know they eat too much and *stuff* even more,
> ...



It did take a while for the penny to drop as we say in the UK, I thought i didnt write stuff i wrote sh**, thought i was going mad for a moment there till i saw your comment..


----------



## Kristina (Oct 8, 2011)

I hate that they are illegal here, I would love to have one  I have also been trying to find Haustrums and Giant Ramshorns for years, I know people in other states that have them but it is illegal to sell them across state lines. Boo.


----------



## Cfr200 (Oct 8, 2011)

When I was in Madagascar I took a picture of a pretty big snail (Giant African Land Snail) when I was out looking for Lemurs. Here is the picture, I would say it was about 6 inches long. It was interesting to see and did not seem to care that I was around.


----------



## tyler0912 (Oct 8, 2011)

It is so sweet and slimy.....
Mouth watering?


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 11, 2011)

I use to have Giant African Land Snails. 
Had 6 of them. Got given them as babies, came home with them and my mum hated them.
(I was only a little kid at the time. Around 8?) 
So i took care of them as I was meant to and after about a month I came home one day and my mum said "something had gotten into the tank and eaten them all." So very kindly my mum had put them all in a shoe box for me to bury but I wasn't allowed to look as it wasn't a very nice sight! 

Then a few years ago I found out there was nothing in that shoe box because what had happened was that mum hated them snails so much she let them go free! LOL!


----------

